# WhatsApp - Prima Si, poi No ... Ma allora mi hai tradito SI o NO ???



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

[16:59, 27/11/2018] G: NO non voglio più scopare con te anche se mi piace molto...ma vista tutta la situazione...MI SONO ROTTA...buona fortuna per tutto
[17:02, 27/11/2018] Paolo:  Ohhhhh Bene
[17:02, 27/11/2018] Paolo:  Tanti Saluti
[17:02, 27/11/2018] G: Addio
[17:03, 27/11/2018] Paolo:  Addio
[18:03, 27/11/2018] G: Quando scopavo con Simone sia con e senza mi è sempre piaciuto farlo con lui...
[18:05, 27/11/2018] G: Una volta iniziato con te ho continuato solo con te non perché anche con te mi piace ma semplicemente perché ho iniziato a provare un sentimento
[18:05, 27/11/2018] G: Tutto qua
[18:07, 27/11/2018] G: Per me è stato ciò che ha creato il feeling particolare con te...ma dopo ciò il tutto si è trasformato in  grazie a te
[18:17, 27/11/2018] G: 
[18:19, 27/11/2018] G: Tempo
[18:19, 27/11/2018] G: E riavrai le tue stesse risposte
[18:38, 27/11/2018] G: Ho scopato ieri con lui
[18:42, 27/11/2018] G: Mi spiace ma è la verità
[18:43, 27/11/2018] G: Scopate bene tutti e due
[18:43, 27/11/2018] G: Con te ho continuato per il sentimento
[18:44, 27/11/2018] G: Addio
[19:15, 27/11/2018] G: Stasera lo rivedo
[19:16, 27/11/2018] G: E scopiamo
[19:25, 27/11/2018] Paolo:  Eh brava... Dacci dentro
[19:25, 27/11/2018] G: Mi piace farlo con lui
[19:26, 27/11/2018] G: E sarà più bello perché adesso lo posso fare senza precauzioni
[19:28, 27/11/2018] G: E penso che ti dà fastidio la verità che ti ho detto
[19:28, 27/11/2018] G: Ma tu sei bravo a nascondere le tue emozioni
[19:29, 27/11/2018] G: Ma a letto ti sei sempre fregato
[19:36, 27/11/2018] G: Simone scopa bene come te col profilattico...senza scopa meglio di te
[19:42, 27/11/2018] G: Non me ne frega nulla
[19:42, 27/11/2018] G: Te ne puoi scopare quante ne vuoi
[19:43, 27/11/2018] G: Io non ho ma smesso di farlo
[19:43, 27/11/2018] G: Sei sempre stato  e ti sta bene
[19:49, 27/11/2018] G: Addio stupido
[19:49, 27/11/2018] G: 
[19:50, 27/11/2018] Paolo: Addio CORNUTA
[19:50, 27/11/2018] G: 
[19:51, 27/11/2018] G: Lo sapevo già
[19:51, 27/11/2018] G: Ecco perché ho scopato anche con Simone
[19:52, 27/11/2018] G: Meglio cornuta che stupida come lo sei stato te
[19:56, 27/11/2018] G: Ti amo ancora di più stupidotto
[19:56, 27/11/2018] G: 
[19:56, 27/11/2018] G: Il geloso tra i due lo sei stato più te
[19:57, 27/11/2018] G: Tu non mi conosci affatto
[19:57, 27/11/2018] G: Buona fortuna
[20:03, 27/11/2018] G: Se vuoi adesso ti mando la foto che scopo con lui
[20:04, 27/11/2018] G: Tanto adesso fonte non me ne frega più un cazzo
[20:04, 27/11/2018] G: 
[20:18, 27/11/2018] G: Ascolta
[20:20, 27/11/2018] G: Non ho voglia di litigare...mi interessava solo alleggerirmi la coscienza...ciò che farai da ora in poi...sono cazzi tuoi e spero di non risentirti
[20:21, 27/11/2018] G: Sei stato una pessima conoscenza
[20:33, 27/11/2018] G: Tranquillo che non ritornerò a cercarti
[20:51, 27/11/2018] G: Vuoi ancora scopare con me?
[20:52, 27/11/2018] G: Se avrò voglia se sarò libera...chissà
[20:52, 27/11/2018] G: 
[21:00, 27/11/2018] G: Adesso sto scherzando...lasciamo andare le cose come devono andare...se è destino...ci si ritroverà per farlo...alla fine a me piace farlo anche con te e mi spiace averti mentito quando ti dicevo di esserti stata sempre fedele
[21:57, 27/11/2018] G: Merito che vai con un’altra/e...alla fine ho sbagliato io a non essere mai stata sincera sul fatto che non ho mai smesso di farlo con Simone mentre ti frequentavo
[23:45, 27/11/2018] G: Se vuoi possiamo vederci per farlo...vedi te
[00:39, 28/11/2018] G: Le cose che ti ho scritto su Simone erano solo cattiverie per ferirti...ho solo e sempre scopato con te...non farlo con altre
[09:31, 28/11/2018] G: Lascia perdere tutto ciò che ho scritto...scopi altre e con me non lo farai MAI più...ciao e cancello il numero non mi serve più
[09:32, 28/11/2018] Paolo: Ciao
[09:32, 28/11/2018] G: Addio
[09:39, 28/11/2018] Paolo: Addio


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Novembre 2018)

Ti prego presentamela....


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ti prego presentamela....


Ahahahah
Noooooo
È una psicopatica e andrebbe rinchiusa...
Ahahahah 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (28 Novembre 2018)

bene, adesso che sei CORNUTO pure tu puoi raccontarci la tua storia e i tuoi dolori, da non essere timido, apriti, confidati con noi. Ci siamo già passati tutti, con noi puoi capire meglio il tuo dolore e capire come riprendere la tua strada più forte e migliore di prima


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> bene, adesso che sei CORNUTO pure tu puoi raccontarci la tua storia e i tuoi dolori, da non essere timido, apriti, confidati con noi. Ci siamo già passati tutti, con noi puoi capire meglio il tuo dolore e capire come riprendere la tua strada più forte e migliore di prima


Ma io non sono CORNUTO... leggi qua...

[23:45, 27/11/2018] G: Se vuoi possiamo vederci per farlo...vedi te

[00:39, 28/11/2018] G: Le cose che ti ho scritto su Simone erano solo cattiverie per ferirti...ho solo e sempre scopato con te...non farlo con altre

Ahahahah
Erano SOLO paginate di Cattiverie... 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (28 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma io non sono CORNUTO... leggi qua...
> 
> [23:45, 27/11/2018] G: Se vuoi possiamo vederci per farlo...vedi te
> 
> ...


.....vabbè, allora nente solidarietà di genere


----------



## Paolo78mi (28 Novembre 2018)

Potrei fare il gioco del CORNUTO... Quello si... 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (28 Novembre 2018)

Ma tra il 23 e il 27 che è successo? Biberon?
Sembra posseduta da due personalità anteposte. E' simpaticamente folle.
Che gli combini a ste donne Paolo... :sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> [16:59, 27/11/2018] G: NO non voglio più scopare con te anche se mi piace molto...ma vista tutta la situazione...MI SONO ROTTA...buona fortuna per tutto
> [17:02, 27/11/2018] Paolo:  Ohhhhh Bene
> [17:02, 27/11/2018] Paolo:  Tanti Saluti
> [17:02, 27/11/2018] G: Addio
> ...


vabbe' io vi manderei entrambi in analisi 

l'unica scelta intelligente


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Novembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tra il 23 e il 27 che è successo? Biberon?
> Sembra posseduta da due personalità anteposte. E' simpaticamente folle.
> Che gli combini a ste donne Paolo... :sonar:


Ne son successe finché fiocca...
Dopo aver rivisto la mia ex C sabato sera...
Ho meditato.... 
E domenica primo pomeriggio ho deciso di mettere G davanti ai fatti e decidere...
Son comunque stato molto vago... E le ho solo detto che avevo voglia di uscire con altre. Da lì son nate varie discussioni fino a questo epiteto...

Ieri però mi ha scritto se poteva farsi un'ultima poppata dal BIBERON...

Che gli combino?
LE SCOPO ma non credo sia solo quello... 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ne son successe finché fiocca...
> Dopo aver rivisto la mia ex C sabato sera...
> Ho meditato....
> E domenica primo pomeriggio ho deciso di mettere G davanti ai fatti e decidere...
> ...


secondo te che altro


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2018)

Pieno di donne disperate


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ne son successe finché fiocca...
> Dopo aver rivisto la mia ex C sabato sera...
> Ho meditato....
> E domenica primo pomeriggio ho deciso di mettere G davanti ai fatti e decidere...
> ...


sarai mica innamorato di C ? 

vabbe' ma questa si scoperebbe pure un mulo ...scusa la franchezza ...nessuna dignita', si svaluta lei e svaluta te 
abbi pazienza non e' che risulti cosi affascinante appresso a ste rincretinite  essu' paole' punta a donne con sostanza ma vera non apparente.
buondi


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> secondo te che altro


La paura di perdere un momento di felicità... Con quella persona... Che sarei io... In questo caso...

La vita è sempre cosi frenetica : doveri, obblighi, l'isolamento sociale, quando sei sola da tempo e trovi un baldo giovane aitante simpatico che ti stravolge la vita...

Non ci pensi su due volte e ti lasci travolgere da questo mix di emozioni nuove... Per la maggior parte delle mie conquiste è stato così... 

Credo eh... Poi non voglio fare lo sbruffone... 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La paura di perdere un momento di felicità... Con quella persona... Che sarei io... In questo caso...
> 
> La vita è sempre cosi frenetica : doveri, obblighi, l'isolamento sociale, quando sei sola da tempo e trovi un baldo giovane aitante simpatico che ti stravolge la vita...
> 
> ...


ma no si fa per parlare


----------



## flower7700 (29 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La paura di perdere un momento di felicità... Con quella persona... Che sarei io... In questo caso...
> 
> La vita è sempre cosi frenetica : doveri, obblighi, l'isolamento sociale, quando sei sola da tempo e trovi un baldo giovane aitante simpatico che ti stravolge la vita...
> 
> ...


Domanda difficilissima per te........... ti sei mai innamorato DAVVERO ?

Altra domanda: quando conosci una donna che vuoi scopare, come la approcci? In modo diretto, indiretto, con molti messaggi whatsapp ? Sono curiosa


----------



## Bruja (29 Novembre 2018)

Ho provato a seguire il tread, è sempre più cercavo di capire ...
Questa donna ho già detto che ha soliloqui travestiti da dialoghi, anzi si aggancia a qualsiasi risposta per portare acqua al suo mulino.
E' poco credibile, autoreferente, ansiogena, vuole il protagonismo anche se è palesemente sfanculata... insomma ha problemi, ed anche seri, nel rapportare le sue convinzioni con la realtà dei fatti.  Per assurdo sembra che usi queste voltate di dialogo perchè non potendo reggere alla conseguenzialità, deve rompere e portare il discorso dove lei crede di avere possibilità di gioco...
Non voglio emettere giudizi trancianti ma io la ritengo per certi versi una persona pericolosa ed imprevedibile. Non mi fiderei, dai ragionamenti che fa pare una persona scissa ed estremamente egoica...Vuole stabilire i contatti relazionali anche se non ce ne sono o se è palese che non rivestono interesse per gli alrti... Non accetta altro che la sua realtà che è quella per lei confacente.
Non la prenderei sottogamba...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La paura di perdere un momento di felicità... Con quella persona... Che sarei io... In questo caso...
> 
> La vita è sempre cosi frenetica : doveri, obblighi, l'isolamento sociale, quando sei sola da tempo e trovi un baldo giovane aitante simpatico che ti stravolge la vita...
> 
> ...


sono solo brevi momenti, per delle single mi sembrano pochi.
Ti lasciano o le lasci in prevalenza dico


----------



## Marjanna (29 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> [16:59, 27/11/2018] G: NO non voglio più scopare con te anche se mi piace molto...ma vista tutta la situazione...MI SONO ROTTA...buona fortuna per tutto
> [17:02, 27/11/2018] Paolo:  Ohhhhh Bene
> [17:02, 27/11/2018] Paolo:  Tanti Saluti
> [17:02, 27/11/2018] G: Addio
> ...


Ci vorrebbe Ipazia per decifrare sta roba, è come un rebus.
Una parte di lei (quella in *nero grassetto*) manifesta che è proprio persa.
Quella in sottolineato si ribella al non sentire corrisposto il suo sentimento (lo dice lei sentimento).
In *rosso* scrive frasi che manifestano una parte di Paolo che lei crede di conoscere (che secondo quanto dice Paolo non corrispondono). Anche nell'altro topic aveva scritto una cosa sul fatto che fosse impossibile che in due anni Paolo non provasse sentimenti.
In *viola* fa una domanda a Paolo e poi risponde come se la domanda le fosse stata posta, pure "tirandosela". Ma dopo poco cambia versione e si rende disponibile per scopate (senza sentimento?).
In *blu* potrebbero essere le cose che lei vorrebbe sentirsi dire da Paolo, e "Merito che vai con un’altra/e" è quello che lei crede meriti Paolo.


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sarai mica innamorato di C ?
> 
> vabbe' ma questa si scoperebbe pure un mulo ...scusa la franchezza ...nessuna dignita', si svaluta lei e svaluta te
> abbi pazienza non e' che risulti cosi affascinante appresso a ste rincretinite  essu' paole' punta a donne con sostanza ma vera non apparente.
> buondi


eheheheheheheh mi fai morire FIAMMETTA


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Novembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Domanda difficilissima per te........... ti sei mai innamorato DAVVERO ?
> 
> Altra domanda: quando conosci una donna che vuoi scopare, come la approcci? In modo diretto, indiretto, con molti messaggi whatsapp ? Sono curiosa


Si, ma lei era Sposata... la mia Amante J che anni fà mi aveva rintracciato qui su TRADIMENTO grazie al Nik ed al mio Avatar... Adesso sinceramente non so ne segue ancora e legge ciò che scrivo... ma tanto non è che ci sarebbe poi nulla di GRAVE ahahahahah

Quando approccio con una donna generalmente difficile che io abbia subito l'intento di portarmela a letto, approccio (in base al contesto) cerco di conoscere, valuto la persona, chiacchiero disfo, cerco di fare il simpaticone senza secondi fini e senza malizia, perchè sono dell'idea che non sia bello essere additati come maniaci sessuali, poi se la donna supera lo step, e se la stessa mi dà modo di avanzare nella conoscenza, vado oltre, altrimenti amici come prima.

Se però si va oltre, parte l'approccio fisico, fatto di contatto mani braccia carezze etc, fino a salire in base alla confidenza, cerco di esser sempre un po' titubante, per rassenerare la donna, che non stia succedendo nulla che lei non voglia... e poi piano piano prendo spazio mi allargo come un polipo, baci bacini carezze sorrisi e... fino ad inglobarla nel mio cerchio magico... ed una volta entrata nel cerchio magico... sappiamo tutti cosa succede no ???

Approcciare per scopare... boh non sono mai stato buono... e poi la trovo troppo facile e scontata come cosa... quindi anche se una avesse l'intento io non lo capirei e dovrebbe dirmelo spudoratamente in faccia, altrimenti io non riuscirei a percepire la cosa... ehehehehehheh

SODDISFATTA ???


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho provato a seguire il tread, è sempre più cercavo di capire ...
> Questa donna ho già detto che ha soliloqui travestiti da dialoghi, anzi si aggancia a qualsiasi risposta per portare acqua al suo mulino.
> E' poco credibile, autoreferente, ansiogena, vuole il protagonismo anche se è palesemente sfanculata... insomma ha problemi, ed anche seri, nel rapportare le sue convinzioni con la realtà dei fatti.  Per assurdo sembra che usi queste voltate di dialogo perchè non potendo reggere alla conseguenzialità, deve rompere e portare il discorso dove lei crede di avere possibilità di gioco...
> Non voglio emettere giudizi trancianti ma io la ritengo per certi versi una persona pericolosa ed imprevedibile. Non mi fiderei, dai ragionamenti che fa pare una persona scissa ed estremamente egoica...Vuole stabilire i contatti relazionali anche se non ce ne sono o se è palese che non rivestono interesse per gli alrti... Non accetta altro che la sua realtà che è quella per lei confacente.
> Non la prenderei sottogamba...


Si, è sola... vive sola e lavora nello stesso posto da sola.... non ha grosse relazioni con terzi, anche perche non credo che le sappia gestire/mantenere.

Concordo sulla pericolosità.... Vive in un mondo tutto suo... però a dire la verità un po' mi fa tenerezza, perchè è sola ed ha solo voglia e bisogno di tanto affetto...(mi son trovato nella stessa situazione in passato) il problema è che poi non sa gestire la cosa ... gli dai un dito e si vuole prendere un braccio... e cosi ho deciso di spiaccicarle in faccia la realtà...quella per cui avrei iniziato ad inzuppare il biscotto altrove... BUGIA all'ennesima potenza, perche già il biscotto viene pucciato a destra e a manca....

CMQ sta donna è pericolosa.. da quando la conosco ha fatto morire 3 Zie morte suicide, il fratello disperso alle Canarie, lei con un problema incurabile al Cuore, la Mamma tentato suicidio... e alla fine quando non l'ho piu cagata di striscio... tutte ste persone son tornate in SALUTE.... ehehehehehhehe

:up:


----------



## Vera (29 Novembre 2018)

È chiaro che questa ragazza abbia problemi seri. Non è solo innamorata persa di te, biberon e porta biberon annesso. Va bene che l'amore fa rincoglionire ma qui si va oltre.
Condivido il pensiero di chi ha detto che è pericolosa, soprattutto dopo aver letto dei suicidi e tragedie varie che si è inventata...


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> È chiaro che questa ragazza abbia problemi seri. Non è solo innamorata persa di te, biberon e porta biberon annesso. Va bene che l'amore fa rincoglionire ma qui si va oltre.
> Condivido il pensiero di chi ha detto che è pericolosa, soprattutto dopo aver letto dei suicidi e tragedie varie che si è inventata...


Eh si... È un po troppo Borderline... 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Eh si... È un po troppo Borderline...
> 
> Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


Al di là del problema umanitario, questa persona è una fonte di problemi gravissimi che ricadono pesantemente su coloro che le circondano ... e temerei anche atti inconsulti se vede che non riesce a raggiugere quello che si è prefisso. Il borderline è al limite, in qualunque momento, di azioni inconsulte.


----------



## Rose1994 (9 Dicembre 2018)

A me fa una pena allucinante.
Non penso che ci sia nulla da ridere, Paolo non posso credere che tu non ti sia accorto della sua labilita' psichica tempo fa.
Non avresti nemmeno dovuta iniziarla una relazione con una così..


----------



## Paolo78mi (12 Dicembre 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> A me fa una pena allucinante.
> Non penso che ci sia nulla da ridere, Paolo non posso credere che tu non ti sia accorto della sua labilita' psichica tempo fa.
> Non avresti nemmeno dovuta iniziarla una relazione con una così..


Mah... Gioia Cara ... all'inizio non sembrava cosi fuori di testa ...

Era una donna sola, presa in giro da uno che prima le aveva detto che si stava separando e invece poi la moglie lo ha raggiunto...

Poi col tempo, ho iniziato a conoscerla, quando iniziava a raccontare frottole per attirare l'attenzione, frottole a cui io non potevo avere riscontro... li ho capito, poi ci sono stati un paio di episodi veramente borderline che mi hanno fatto capire la natura del personaggio !!!

A volte fa pena, a volte fa paura !!!


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma io non sono CORNUTO... leggi qua...
> 
> [23:45, 27/11/2018] G: Se vuoi possiamo vederci per farlo...vedi te
> 
> ...


Sicuro... ;-)


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe Ipazia per decifrare sta roba, è come un rebus.
> Una parte di lei (quella in *nero grassetto*) manifesta che è proprio persa.
> Quella in sottolineato si ribella al non sentire corrisposto il suo sentimento (lo dice lei sentimento).
> In *rosso* scrive frasi che manifestano una parte di Paolo che lei crede di conoscere (che secondo quanto dice Paolo non corrispondono). Anche nell'altro topic aveva scritto una cosa sul fatto che fosse impossibile che in due anni Paolo non provasse sentimenti.
> ...


Possiamo concludere soltanto affermando che è un po' 'sciroccata' (un po' tanto...)?


 @_paolo_78, non ti 'smonta' una che si comporta così?
Io mi sarei già stufato.


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe Ipazia per decifrare sta roba, è come un rebus.Una parte di lei (quella in *nero grassetto*) manifesta che è proprio persa.Quella in sottolineato si ribella al non sentire corrisposto il suo sentimento (lo dice lei sentimento).In *rosso* scrive frasi che manifestano una parte di Paolo che lei crede di conoscere (che secondo quanto dice Paolo non corrispondono). Anche nell'altro topic aveva scritto una cosa sul fatto che fosse impossibile che in due anni Paolo non provasse sentimenti.In *viola* fa una domanda a Paolo e poi risponde come se la domanda le fosse stata posta, pure "tirandosela". Ma dopo poco cambia versione e si rende disponibile per scopate (senza sentimento?).In *blu* potrebbero essere le cose che lei vorrebbe sentirsi dire da Paolo, e "Merito che vai con un’altra/e" è quello che lei crede meriti Paolo.


Complimenti per l'attenta ANALISI....Si, è un po' PAZZA... Se la canta e se la disfa da SOLA !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> È chiaro che questa ragazza abbia problemi seri. Non è solo innamorata persa di te, biberon e porta biberon annesso. Va bene che l'amore fa rincoglionire ma qui si va oltre.
> Condivido il pensiero di chi ha detto che è pericolosa, soprattutto dopo aver letto dei suicidi e tragedie varie che si è inventata...


ahahahahahahahah
"Va bene che l'amore fa rincoglionire ma qui si va oltre."

*Con la sola imposizione del Biberon vi friggerò il Cervello *
ahahhahahahahaahahahahah


----------

